# Girl or boy xxxx



## Tricks26

What do we think everyone girl or boy?


----------



## Secret_k

Girl


----------



## embeth

Boy! X


----------



## Spudtastic

I can't see the nub so I'm completely guessing at boy.


----------



## DHBH0930

Im no good at guessing :haha: are you finding out? Or waiting?


----------



## Tricks26

Waiting x


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------

